# Low GI Bread supermarket



## Brend (Apr 4, 2022)

Hi, Is there a lower GI bread readily available at most supermarkets UK. Not looking for low low low but the best available sliced loaf. Assume I look for high fibre?. Not as much choice these days I don't think


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 4, 2022)

Sourdough rye breads, those packed with seeds should have lower gi than others.


----------



## Brend (Apr 4, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Sourdough rye breads, those packed with seeds should have lower gi than others.


Thanks


----------



## travellor (Apr 4, 2022)

Lidl do their own low GI loaf and rolls.
It seems to work well.


----------



## Deleted member 33898 (Apr 4, 2022)

I go to sainburys. Depending which one they have , ill have wholemeal sourdough bread or wholemeal seeded bread. I won't buy unless it's wholemeal. Both seem to give smaller post meal spikes compared to other breads Ive had . The sourdough is quite high in carbs with 17g per slice but the seeded bread is 13g per slice with the smaller loaf.


----------



## Brend (Apr 4, 2022)

jazzchicken said:


> I go to sainburys. Depending which one they have , ill have wholemeal sourdough bread or wholemeal seeded bread. I won't buy unless it's wholemeal. Both seem to give smaller post meal spikes compared to other breads Ive had . The sourdough is quite high in carbs with 17g per slice but the seeded bread is 13g per slice with the smaller loaf.


Thankyou


----------



## Cat2 (Apr 23, 2022)

I buy Braces Vortigern seeded bread in tesco sometimes. Not sure on gi but should be good as it's relatively high protein and low carb.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 23, 2022)

Since Lidl stopped selling the low carb rolls I have not found anything else to buy. Low GI doesn't seem to work for me, but I also appear to get more carbs than the listed value for peas and beans, which a few others find as well, but only a few.


----------



## Martin62 (Apr 23, 2022)

Lidl do a warburtons loaf that is 9g per slice, and Waitrose do one that is around 5 g per slice, they are smaller slices, but make a decent sandwich.


----------



## Martin62 (Apr 25, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> Lidl do a warburtons loaf that is 9g per slice, and Waitrose do one that is around 5 g per slice, they are smaller slices, but make a decent sandwich.


Actually the Waitrose one is only 3.4g per slice, got some today .


----------



## LimesOz (May 2, 2022)

@Martin62 what is the name of the waitrose one please? I’ve just moved to the uk and am finding it so much more difficult to source affordable keto friendly substitutes compared to home. 

The closest I’ve found is Ocado carbzone but it’s barely bread. 


Martin62 said:


> Actually the Waitrose one is only 3.4g per slice, got some tod


----------



## Martin62 (May 3, 2022)

LimesOz said:


> @Martin62 what is the name of the waitrose one please? I’ve just moved to the uk and am finding it so much more difficult to source affordable keto friendly substitutes compared to home.
> 
> The closest I’ve found is Ocado carbzone but it’s barely bread.


The waitrose one is called livlife


----------



## LimesOz (May 3, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> The waitrose one is called livlifeView attachment 20807View attachment 20808


So kind.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Scousesue (May 5, 2022)

We don’t have a Waitrose by us! Do any other supermarkets do low GI break please?


----------



## Ian68 (May 5, 2022)

Scousesue said:


> We don’t have a Waitrose by us! Do any other supermarkets do low GI break please?


I think the COOP also do livlife


----------



## RirisR (May 10, 2022)

Thanks Ian for the heads up have to travel across to Waitrose to get livlife
and rang Co-op and they have it in which is just up the road from me


----------



## ColinUK (May 10, 2022)

There's lots of quite simple recipes for making a very low carb seeded loaf around. 

I don't have access right now to the one I usually use but this isn't a million miles away. 
Basically it's whatever weight of any type of mixed seeds you like - split the amount into perhaps half or into thirds, grind half or a third into what's effectively seed flour, mix that back into the rest of the seeds. Add eggs or egg whites (usually quite a lot of them), salt etc... and bake for quite a while. 

You do need a loaf tin and it always comes out well. It's very dense. Needs chilling completely before slicing but can be sliced really thin. 

I'll dig out my go to recipe later but this is close.









						How to make low-carb seeded bread
					

This loaf is full of nutrients, high in fibre and totally delicious, says Beverley Hicks




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## ColinUK (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Mrs Mimoo (May 16, 2022)

Scousesue said:


> We don’t have a Waitrose by us! Do any other supermarkets do low GI break please?


coop have livlife but probably only bigger coops. there's not one near us either so what I do is go on a little trip to a big waitrose, buy 10 livlife loaves and I freeze them!


----------



## helli (May 16, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> coop have livlife but probably only bigger coops. there's not one near us either so what I do is go on a little trip to a big waitrose, buy 10 livlife loaves and I freeze them!


Wow! You must have a big freezer for 10 loaves of bread. I only have one compartment in my freezer for bread as the other three are used for vegetables, fish and meat.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (May 18, 2022)

helli said:


> Wow! You must have a big freezer for 10 loaves of bread. I only have one compartment in my freezer for bread as the other three are used for vegetables, fish and meat.


we have 3 freezers.... and livlife is very small sized!


----------



## chaoticcar (May 19, 2022)

Morrison's do a freefrom loaf  fairly low carb but it doesn't toast very well for my cheese and marmite toast for breakfast (my one slice of bread per day )
Carol


----------



## Pattidevans (May 19, 2022)

We live 30+ miles away from Waitrose, however I discovered that a friend regularly has deliveries from them, so got some LivLife via her yesterday.  Slices are rather small, so had 3 rather than 2 with my soup for lunch with only a very minor spike afterwards.  It is a rather strange texture though.


----------

